# Dark Elf Questions.



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

did not know exactly where to post this, but im looking for advice for the dark elf army I just started with the regiment box set.

the box naturally comes with

16 repeat crossbowmen
12 spear warriors
5 cold one knights
and 20 corsairs

now, I have everything with a full command except my repeat crossbowmen who I havnt built up yet.

Do you think I should do a full command for the crossbowmen? I dont plan on intentionally bringing them into melee combat, so would it be good to take the musician champion and standard barer? 


Also, aside from reaper bolt thrower's and some kind of leader/hero for my army, what would be a good choice to add to the army?


----------



## GuntharWest (Jun 12, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with the points spent on a command for x-bow - much better used on buffing up your lord choice, or mages.

For a next buy, I'd suggest either the Hydra, or some Dark Riders. You want to get something with mobility to help prevent enemy march moves, and to get to enemy heavy weapons quickly.

Gunthar


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

took long enough for someone to reply. and wrar, I just finished saying screw it, cuz im gunna be playing a game with just my starter kit tomorow, so I put them together with the command, but all with x-bows on them, so ill probably end up subbing them out (and i think 12 is good enough for 1 squad anyway, ill probably buy a second batallion box eventully) or counting them as non command units later on.

and yeah, the dark riders sound pretty good, so ill get them after my reaper bolt throwers and lord probably.

the hydra will be one of the last things on my list unless I mod it to have dragon wings, which i probably will do anyway, just cuz im a sucker for dragons.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Dragons are cool and DE have some great gear for the lord on top, but the Hydra is probably the best unit in the army between the S5 breath and the enormous number of attacks its one of few monsters that can win a combat against mass ranked units single handed. I have had massive success with mine.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

yea, I know the hydra is strong, but its probably very common, hence my attempt to avoid it because I am someone who hates to copy everyone else, all the time.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thats fair and normally my approach but ive been playing DE for a long time and now have most units to pick from. Im interested in your intended style.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

well I still am going for a more melee oriented, probably going to have a decent ammount of spearmen, and I love cold one knights, even though they are stupid at times, Ill be keeping my commander with them the whole time.

cant go without reaper cross bolts, since they can take out ranks of enemies fast, ill probably end up with 3.

I will be getting a hydra, just later on, when I have the time to properly have some fun modding it to look more dragon like.

but I still havnt decided on what colours I will be painting my army, so its gunna be a tough one.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I like my chariots. Last game I played, they completely decimated the High Elf archer army I was fighting.
I also have 16 Cold One Knights, + Malus Darkblade and a Highborn for larger games.
I have a rank 2 sorceress, and a Dark Emissary for magic.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> but I still havnt decided on what colours I will be painting my army, so its gunna be a tough one.


Can't go wrong with sharp, dark colors for DEs. My army is Scaly/Jade Green, but I've seen lots of Dark red and gold armies that really pop. Purple is the default GW color.

I would second Dark Riders as your next units to Purchase, by the way. They're great at harassing the enemy and mage/ war machine hunting. Harpies would be a close second for this purpose.

Are you planning on adding any elite troops? I'm a big fan of Witch Elves, but a lot of people don't like their frenzy. Black Guard are a great, if a bit expensive Elite choice under the current rules. Sadly, I don't have any experience with Executioners yet...


----------

